# A nice clip of stuff you don't see in demos



## charyuop (Jan 2, 2007)

As a beginner I have always wondered how to behave in certain situations that you never see in Aikido Demos, suchas kicks.
This is a demo of a Akidoka Vs a kickboxer using mostly kicks.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jan 2, 2007)

Sure, make me want to augment with Aikido 

heh, great stuff there. I get a glimpse more of why that's such a complimentary art to a kicking art like TKD. Has someone done a comparison between Hapkido and Aikido? (Aka, like comparing TKD/Shotokon etc?).


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 2, 2007)

In one of his films Segal talks about watching an Aikido master do a demo and "he was doing thing that he thought were magical"  how right he was I thought to myself when watching this clip. 
One can imagine that if it were "for-real" fight the snapping sounds that would occur as the bone is subjected to that much torque. 

But of course it is as with all arts a matter of timing, speed, concentration and lots and lots of practice. :asian:

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 2, 2007)

All I can really add to this conversation is an honest "Wow"!  I saw very many techniques used against the legs in a way that is similar to what we'd do with an arm.  The ankles were used as if they were wrists and the knees as if they were elbows.  As with so many things in aikido if you stop and analyze the motion and redirection of energy for a little while you'll discover that there are many more things that can be done with the same movements than first meets the eye.


----------



## thetruth (Jan 3, 2007)

A lot of people in the comments section of that video bagged the techniques.  I'm not an aikidoka but I know inorder to be able to do aikido properly one needs to put in a lot of time and effort.  Now that the UFC etc  have come about people don't see these arts as beneficial

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 3, 2007)

thetruth said:


> A lot of people in the comments section of that video bagged the techniques.  I'm not an aikidoka but I know inorder to be able to do aikido properly one needs to put in a lot of time and effort.  Now that the UFC etc  have come about people don't see these arts as beneficial


And that is a ridiculous assertion/assumption. It's one of the most powerful "soft-arts" that I know. One that I (still) don't understand why more LEO's and the military don't adapt to their regular training. For an officer to be able to take down a perp like that would go a long way than just muscling them down as I've seen many cops do (primarily from COPS, World's Wildest Police Videos ... ok, ok bad example  ). 
Aikido is an art (along with Hapkido) I've wanted to learn for a long time. I've always admired and respected it for it's benefits. :asian:


----------



## charyuop (Jan 3, 2007)

After you mentioned it I spent some time to read the comments. I can't believe that so many people think Aikido is fake.
I have been with a friend of mine at a few karate contest (he was BB so he could tell me what was going on). If someone carried out a full power hit he/she would get a penalty point.
So why Aikido to be real must carry out full power hits and other martial arts don't have to???
I had a friend of mine who does MMA (he did some Aikido when he was kid) punch me and I just did a tenkan to show him how easy it is to redirect him just using my center nad not muscles and have him go where I wanted him to (no throwing or lock, just simple redirecting).
So many people think that if muscles are not involved than it must be fake. Been through the same thing in Tai Chi.
It is weird how in many people's believes if you block a punch is effective, while if you just let the punch go through its natural path then it is a fake, just possible because the Uke lets you do it.


----------



## thetruth (Jan 5, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> And that is a ridiculous assertion/assumption. It's one of the most powerful "soft-arts" that I know. One that I (still) don't understand why more LEO's and the military don't adapt to their regular training. For an officer to be able to take down a perp like that would go a long way than just muscling them down as I've seen many cops do (primarily from COPS, World's Wildest Police Videos ... ok, ok bad example  ).
> Aikido is an art (along with Hapkido) I've wanted to learn for a long time. I've always admired and respected it for it's benefits. :asian:



I think with proper training aikido is fantastic BUT because of its very nature it requires a lot of time and effort to be able to feel the movements of your opponent inorder to pull off the many techniques.  In the military/police they need quicker answers and I believe giving them Aikido without the proper training would be a risky proposition.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 5, 2007)

beautiful techniques and a great clip

THANKS


----------



## Mike Hamer (Jan 9, 2007)

Very cool clip!  I've always wanted to see how aikido could be applied with kicks!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes, very cool clip, thank you for posting.


----------



## Yari (Jan 16, 2007)

It's a nice clip. Alot of the techniques I reconize from jujitsu. Not meaning that it's a bad thing. 

/yari


----------

